

Instantly search Google+ from Google Chrome's URL bar - answerly
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/poaioakoejljgfbkdafhgdlhnpieabkj?hc=search&hcp=main

======
betamike
Alternatively you can go to Google+, right-click the search bar and select
"Add As Search Engine..." You can then change the keyword to "+" or "plus",
and do the same thing.

~~~
abraham
That won't live update with results as you type though. Search+ pulls in
recent results from Plus and lists them in the drop down. If you select a
result it will open that post directly instead of going to Google+ and showing
results.

------
dholowiski
Doesn't work for me, and my Chrome is up to date.

~~~
abraham
If you enter "+" into your URL bar and hit tab does it say "Search+ for Google
Chrome"?

